# [BSL] Alex is in the dog club - Cumbernauld News



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/6-0&fd=R&url=http://www.cumbernauld-news.co.uk/news/Alex-is-in-the-dog.4011593.jp&cid=0&ei=eLMdSOKmD4juyASh3cXQDw&usg=AFrqEzd47QfPE2igkHjIi5zpiMr_iVBtzw">Alex is in the <b>dog</b> club</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Cumbernauld News, UK -</font> <nobr>Apr 23, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>The <b>legislation</b> seeks to take the Dangerous <b>Dog</b> Act away from being <b>breed</b> specific and towards 'deed not <b>breed</b>'. It is designed to protect 'responsible <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

